# Illuminati: Real/Fake? Scary? Your opinion



## edwestwickfan

Videos like this scare me I don't know what to think. Please take the time to watch the whole videos before you comment.


----------



## 266x

I don't really think it's the Illuminati specifically, but I do refuse to believe everything that they're telling us at face value. Like people running the show from behind the scenes. My friends like to do a lot of research on the "Illuminati" and they think they've figured it all out. IMO if there really is a secret sect directing the show, they wouldn't want the world to know and they wouldn't allow things like these to be published.


----------



## 266x

yeah, I stopped 9 minutes in to the Rain Man video. Absolute bull****. It's just some devout religious 15 year old with nothing better to do, taking all the music he hears on the radio literally.

The devil is not real, and he is only a projection of the 'bad' that we see in ourselves. That's what Eminem means by his lyrics from 'deja vu'. His constant bad actions are driving him nuts. 

And as for selling your soul to the devil? Come on. It means that you're not making them music that you truly feel represents your style, but making music that is going to sell. You're doing what you don't want to do, but necessary to become successful. Stupid video.

EDIT: The people that believe in satan worshipping music artists and the illuminati are just a bunch of kids who cling to the idea because they resent religion. It's an alternative so it's all they know.


----------



## OpiodArmor

266x said:


> yeah, I stopped 9 minutes in to the Rain Man video. Absolute bull****. It's just some devout religious 15 year old with nothing better to do, taking all the music he hears on the radio literally.
> 
> The devil is not real, and he is only a projection of the 'bad' that we see in ourselves. That's what Eminem means by his lyrics from 'deja vu'. His constant bad actions are driving him nuts.
> 
> And as for selling your soul to the devil? Come on. It means that you're not making them music that you truly feel represents your style, but making music that is going to sell. You're doing what you don't want to do, but necessary to become successful. Stupid video.
> 
> EDIT: The people that believe in satan worshipping music artists and the illuminati are just a bunch of kids who cling to the idea because they resent religion. It's an alternative so it's all they know.


Yeah just some bored kid trying to freak some people out. Don't blame him; it's pretty fun and entertaining in a way, but it's all nonsense.


----------



## Charizard

There is a secret sect of powerful individuals that control everything in the world's media and politics...

_except for youtube videos_ dun dun dun!

But seriously, that's kind of a flaw in the reasoning of the conspiracy theorists. I really think there is nothing to fear from any "illuminati" that can't have youtube videos "exposing" them taken down.


----------



## 266x

Charizard said:


> There is a secret sect of powerful individuals that control everything in the world's media and politics...
> 
> _except for youtube videos_ dun dun dun!
> 
> But seriously, that's kind of a flaw in the reasoning of the conspiracy theorists. I really think there is nothing to fear from any "illuminati" that can't have youtube videos "exposing" them taken down.


People would be suspicious about that though. But let's say there was a secret sect filtering videos? I think these are just red herrings.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

These are all bull****. I mean, 1:53 in the last one? That's clearly just the film makers putting in a little joke or "easter egg". What's that got to do with conspiracy theories?


----------



## BKrakow

don't have time to watch the videos, but I've read a bit about the illuminati/nwo conspiracy theories and I have to say I believe it. not every crazy little detail that people spew (like that the world's wealthiest families are actually the progeny of an alien, reptilian species who interbred with humans, for example) but the general theories are pretty sound. I mean, you don't need to come up with a conspiracy theory to explain that the wealthy control everything in this world--it's pretty obvious.



Charizard said:


> There is a secret sect of powerful individuals that control everything in the world's media and politics...
> 
> _except for youtube videos_ dun dun dun!
> 
> But seriously, that's kind of a flaw in the reasoning of the conspiracy theorists. I really think there is nothing to fear from any "illuminati" that can't have youtube videos "exposing" them taken down.


why would they bother, though? 95% of people who see that stuff dismiss it immediately, and even the people who believe it likely won't (or can't) do anything about it. if they really do control the world's media and politics, they've got everyone so brainwashed already that they hardly have to worry about a few fringe websites or youtube videos.


----------



## Fenren

I think there is truth mixed with lies about it all as far as the Illuminati go, much like all the NWO, Bilderberg group, The Rothschilds ect it's all a distraction for what's really going on.


----------



## imt

I don't think it matters whether or not these people exist, or if anyone believes. Either way, we're all fu**'d; nothing we can do. And yes, the rich and powerful has gotten everyone by the balls--tell me what's new?


----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Joe

Rain man is a film about an autistic person which is in fear of failing to follow a strict routine (If im wrong im sorry i read the plot on wikipedia), couldnt he of just done all those random equations because of his fear to cloud out bad thoughts. (I know its a film but would someone in fear want to cloud out their thoughts?) 

And I think in rap songs it fits nicely for all the random numbers (especially the song Rain Man by eminem because its based on the film.) But those videos scare me aswell even though I dont believe it and they make me paranoid.


----------



## edwestwickfan

bkitty1 said:


> don't have time to watch the videos, but I've read a bit about the illuminati/nwo conspiracy theories and I have to say I believe it. not every crazy little detail that people spew (like that the world's wealthiest families are actually the progeny of an alien, reptilian species who interbred with humans, for example) but the general theories are pretty sound. I mean, you don't need to come up with a conspiracy theory to explain that the wealthy control everything in this world--it's pretty obvious.
> 
> why would they bother, though? 95% of people who see that stuff dismiss it immediately, and even the people who believe it likely won't (or can't) do anything about it. if they really do control the world's media and politics, they've got everyone so brainwashed already that they hardly have to worry about a few fringe websites or youtube videos.


Exactly my point. If they take the video's down people would get suspicious and they know that


----------



## scriabin221

I have a friend who's into this crap. It's silly.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

People don't change governments, bullets do.

And I promise you, as long as our civilians are armed, no one is going to go down without a fight.
People aren't weak, people are strong, they will organize, and invade their rights, and you can expect people doing the wrong do be damaged fatally by those who take a stand.

So either way, bullshiz or not, the people will protect their own interests.


----------



## mrmarc

I lolled when i first heard about the Illuminati, but to a point it sort of makes sense i mean think of it this way. The Dinosaurs inherited the earth before we did, so they would of ruled the world so to speak.
Then we evolved.

Thats the only logic i can put to it lol, not that V is real and lizard people are roaming the earth. It sounds like something from that movie Rats or Ben xD


----------



## AgBjBeAF

Fake. I have watched the full 'Music Industry: Exposed' documentary and if you ask me, that is nothing but a poorly made documentary with statements and interview removed from the actual context. I remember even now when Katy Perry said she 'sold her soul to the Devil' and was shocked that the person making the documentary actually tried to make us believe she meant it literally.

Anyway, I don't really care that much if it's real or not. That same documentary says there's no problem with listening to their music. But what really got to me was another video, which confidently stated ABBA was a part of Illuminati. Not only that, but their arguments were something like 'see how the women wear red dresses in this performance? See how there are stars in this music video? Do you notice how only one eye is visible in this scene? Those are all signs of satan.'

I'm sorry, but that infuriated me like nothing else. I love ABBA and If you want to trash talk a respectable band, who worked for 10 years to build a reputation, then at least come with half decent arguments.

Hmpf.


----------



## KurtG85

AgBjBeAF said:


> I'm sorry, but that infuriated me like nothing else. I love ABBA and If you want to trash talk a respectable band, who worked for 10 years to build a reputation, then at least come with half decent arguments.
> 
> Hmpf.


"Yooou cann daaaance youu can flllly haaaving the time of your liiiiiiife!"

That certainly sounds like some highly questionable conclusions to be making in regard to the appearance of stars and the color red. However if/when someone begins to realize that the essence of large societal control/direction lies in the (usually very subtle) manipulation of our base subconscious emotional reactions to stimulus (in order to make us all 
group-like, influenceable and predictable; in part) then the importance of some level of influence/control over musical trends becomes apparant and that line of consideration becomes more acceptable to investigate or give some credit of possibility to (leading to research that does not simply seek to prove ones own pre-existing biases). Very strong evidence points to this taking place (far beyond questionable illuminati/freemasony symbolism) 'ironically' in correlation (on a global level) with larger events, policies and political/cultural revolutions.

Plenty of worthwhile information that goes far beyond abstract symbolism videos exists on this topic, although almost all culture moving music groups are absolutely littered with freemasonry/illuminati/occultic symbolism. Michael Jackson in particular has a very 'rich' history regarding his public criticisms of the illuminati and the corresponding consequences he suffered as a result after making such criticisms. Once you have an eye open (no pun intended) to the larger picture and are able to somewhat rationally observe the triggering of your emotions by outside stimulus then their subtle manipulation of the cultural psyche through influence over music (and all other media) becomes very apparant all around you. Of course, it could all just be coincidence. However once you start doing some honest to goodness credible and thorough research, the idea of this all being a 'coincidence' quickly becomes a rather ridiculous theory. That being said, I certainly would never claim to have the final word on the cold hard facts of the matter. I can only form an opinion based on the evidence I have been presented with. I'm not someone to trust people on their word without seeing some hard truth/evidence to back it up.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Illuminati was discovered in the 1600s says wikipedia. Money can be peoples God.


----------



## Ntln

It's a bs theory. I'd take it more seriously if there was any evidence besides reading into alleged symbolism. If all your evidence is based on symbols, you could find evidence where ever you look. And when they move on to devil worship and aliens, they're essentially just talking out of their a**

Normally, I wouldn't care what people believe in, but this is why it bothers me. IT'S TOO SIMPLE! Seriously. Yes there's huge corruption in the world, yes there's people who'd do anything for money and yes, there's probably even secret societies with considerable power out there, but to blame it all on one super human evil devil worshiping cult is the pinnacle of human oversimplification and the problem is, the real culprits get overlooked when you start oversimplifying and blaming one group for everything.


----------



## Kalliber

They are real it's even in history book lol


----------



## Orgone

I'm not scared of the illuminati!

Actually, I have a question: how do we 'beat' the illuminati? If they are coming for me, do I open my third eye? What do I _do_? What?
Expound on my notion of not knowing exactly _what_ accusers are fighting _against_.


----------



## BadGirl

Illuminati no longer exist,
when they did they were ineffectual, in Bavaria, i think,


----------



## Terranaut

I don't believe in believing. But it is a certainty that there are conspiracies and there are secret societies of wealth and power. And anything that's held in secret where power is concerned becomes just another mob where ambition pushes people to do things they wouldn't otherwise do. Rarely are things as they seem on the highest levels--people are mortal and that is why I won't draw conclusions about, say, people like President Obama, like suddenly he goes from civil libertarian who cares about all our privacies to big brother reading our e-mails. There are forces out of our sight--threats from powers even the president can't come out and subdue. I always think that as long as we're mortal and can be threatened or our loved one's threatened, corrupt powers will manage to gain the upper hand. There is no one "above" them who has super-powers and the noblest of constitutions who will always do the perfect thing. Bag genies are out of a lot of bottles and can't be put back in.


PS: I couldn't view those links but if you look at the Summer Olympic Stadium in England and look at the coming Russian Olympics you will see the same hints of the "all seeing eye" pyramids built into the architecture. That is an Illuminati symbol. But is it an inside joke to keep tweaking people or a real symbol of secret society power with intentions of being flaunted? Far be it from me to know for sure.


----------



## inerameia

Define illuminati. If you're talking about the group from the 18th century, then I think they're nonexistent today. But I distrust the establishment. It's influenced by money most of all. "The love of money is the root of all evil."


----------



## CopadoMexicano

omofca said:


> Define illuminati. If you're talking about the group from the 18th century, then I think they're nonexistent today. But I distrust the establishment. It's influenced by money most of all. "Tt he love of money is the root of all evil."


what evil? crime? natural disasters?


----------



## inerameia

CopadoMexicano said:


> what evil? crime? natural disasters?


I mean deception. Why did we go to Iraq? Why do we do so much war? Money is the bottom line for politicians


----------



## awkwardxteen

The media is controlled by them


----------



## JitteryJack

Some advice to all of you who are reading and researching into things like this; Stop.

I've been reading articles, forums and watching documentaries about this topic for several years now, and the only thing it's ever done for me is made me more depressed, paranoid and anxious.



> What you know you can't explain, but you feel it. You've felt it your entire life, that there's something wrong with the world. You don't know what it is, but it's there, like a splinter in your mind, driving you mad.
> 
> It is all around us. Even now, in this very room. You can see it when you look out your window or when you turn on your television. You can feel it when you go to work&#8230; when you go to church&#8230; when you pay your taxes. It is the world that has been pulled over your eyes to blind you from the truth. ~ Morpheus (The Matrix).


There's definitely some truth to that particular quote, because something is wrong with the world, very wrong. However, it's always been like this and much MUCH worse throughout history and most likely will be long after we _and_ our children's children are gone. This brings me to my advice; Stop. Stop reading into it because there isn't a single thing you can do to stop whatever's happening to us (humanity), it's too big for me and it's too big for you.

The only thing you can do is be the best version of yourself, make good choices and be kind to others. Sometimes it's hard to do those things because of how society has been engineered is, but you've just got to power-up and power through it. We're here, living, breathing because our ancestors powered through it, and I bet they had it much worse.

Maybe there are a bunch of clowns at the top of their make-believe pyramid playing their games with us for amusement, but I'm sure whatever beautiful and amazing things awaits us after death for the rest of us, they won't be seeing much of it.

Just try make the most out of what you're given, the ****ter the situation, the stronger you have to become.

Stop filling your minds with all this nonsense and go meditate, read a book, learn a different language. Give your mind something nourishing instead of poisoning it with this ****.


----------



## Patriot

It used to frighten me before, but I realized after a while that there's no real evidence for it


----------



## Zack

Ntln said:


> It's a bs theory. I'd take it more seriously if there was any evidence besides reading into alleged symbolism. If all your evidence is based on symbols, you could find evidence where ever you look. And when they move on to devil worship and aliens, they're essentially just talking out of their a**
> 
> Normally, I wouldn't care what people believe in, but this is why it bothers me. IT'S TOO SIMPLE! Seriously. Yes there's huge corruption in the world, yes there's people who'd do anything for money and yes, there's probably even secret societies with considerable power out there, but to blame it all on one super human evil devil worshiping cult *is the pinnacle of human oversimplification* and the problem is, the real culprits get overlooked when you start oversimplifying and blaming one group for everything.


I thought that was me.


----------



## Giyena

I personally do be live in the Illuminati. They control all the mega banks, they made the economy fall, they brainwashed most of world population through media, they poisoned your food and water and they are going to make you a slave of the new world order unless you wake up and do something about it. I've been listening to the Alex Jone's show from Infowars.com for the past 5 years and everything he said or predicted has already happend. He really speaks the truth and you should listen if you're not an ignorant brainwashed zombie if the new world order. I'm not advertising btw.


----------



## Aquisse

I think the world elite have secrets kept from us, you know like Alchemy and things that will help us evolve spiritually. I think this illuminati **** is really stupid though, because everything just seems to get clumped in to it.


----------



## JitteryJack

They have indeed hidden the secrets to alchemy, that's why psychedelic drugs are forbidden and outlawed because they allow humans to push past the poison our bodies and minds are fed and reconnect with our inner-self.

Take DMT for example;

Dimethyltryptamine (DMT) ties in with the subject of the Pineal Gland (The Third Eye). DMT is a naturally occurring chemical in all living things, including plants. The Pineal Gland is located in the brain and releases DMT under certain conditions, including when your physical body shuts down. I prefer not to use "death" because I just do not believe in it.










We aren't taught about either of them in school, and DMT is one of, if not the most illegal "drug" in the world. There's a huge conspiracy shrouding both subjects, one of which includes;

Fluoride (Calcium and Sodium) - Fluoride is an inorganic chemical compound which is believed to shut down and calcify (harden) the Pineal Gland, this is what a calcified Pineal Gland looks like -










Fluoride is in our drinking water, toothpaste and mouthwash.

Here's a lot of information regarding the subject if any of this is tickling your interest -

http://decalcifypinealgland.com/what-is-the-pineal-gland/

Or you could just ignore it all, switch back into zombie/work slave mode and be on your happy(?) way 
There's much more to this life than we're lead to believe!

Wakey wakey!


----------



## LeeMann

JitteryJack said:


> DMT is a naturally occurring chemical in all living things, including plants. The Pineal Gland is located in the brain and releases DMT under certain conditions, including when your *physical body shuts down*. I prefer not to use "death" because I just do not believe in it.


The most interesting thing I've read in weeks! I think I've heard this in one the hollywoodinsiders documentaries.

More links and info please. :clap


----------



## Patriot

It's probably bull****. No real proof.


----------



## JitteryJack

It's anything but bull****, but if you're content with your life and don't have much to worry about then it's probably not worth opening doors that you might not be able to close again. However, do you not feel it in yourself that there's more to life than just being educated on how to work, working, then dying - with all the fear, anxiety and confusion in-between?

There is something _unnatural_ manipulating the human conciousness and it's most likely been here for a very long time. We're all fighting a battle on each of our levels of conciousness, fighting off our own demons as well as others.

This is a world where you're a weirdo and an outcast for thinking outside of the box (that box house, with box rooms and box TV) and voicing your opinion, where people were burnt at the stake for practising witchcraft and sorcery (tapping into the true powers of conciousness). A world where natural growing plants and mind-opening substances are automatically made illegal because altered realities are not allowed, as we must stay in the reality that has been created for us and conform to the rules of said reality. A world where leaders, philosophers and prophets who promote freedom and love are killed in cold blood with no justice ever being served.

Take the controversial figure Jesus Christ for example, he was a man of flesh and blood like ourselves, however, his mind and conciousness were on levels we can only begin to imagine, he was a representation of purity and divinity, and true source of light and wisdom for humanity. He used his powers of conciousness to perform "miracles", walking on water, healing the mentality and bodily sick, etc. However, it wasn't his actions or his way of life that he was trying to teach, he was simply trying to elevate human conciousness to higher levels, to purer levels of thought, levels we are very capable of. Jesus wasn't preaching that we beg on our knees for forgiveness and salvation, he was trying to teach that we can all find the kingdom of heaven within us).

Now I know I'm going to get some flak for mentioning something religious, but I feel that hostility or disapproval is caused by the dogma that surrounds any religion. You see, humanity has been suppressed and manipulated on every aspect of it's existence, and religion is a huge part of it, if not the biggest and most important. There are forces in this world and in worlds we cannot comprehend that wish to keep us in the dark about who we really are.

Here is the pineal gland. Do you see how it got its name? It looks line a pine cone = pine + al = pineal.









Here is a picture comparing the Eye of Horus, an Egyptian god, with the pineal gland in the human brain. Can you see it?









Here is the Court of the Pine Cone at the Vatican.









Why is the Pope wearing a pine cone hat, decorated with four pine cones on each side, and why does he have three pine cones over his heart? Can you see the pine cone on his crucifix?









These people know the secrets to humanity and they have no intention of telling any of us mere mortals because that would mean giving up their power over us.


----------



## Imworried

I think Illuminati are just a made up story. If they really exist they are really doing a bad job. There is no evidence that they exist.


----------



## Aquisse

Imworried said:


> I think Illuminati are just a made up story. If they really exist they are really doing a bad job. There is no evidence that they exist.


where do you expect to find evidence? you can't just be given it, maybe read a lot and things are uncovered. You can't expect to come to conclusions like that because information isn't broadcast into your living room. World leaders are savages and they do hold a **** loud of information that is sacred and fundamental to further human evolution, even secrets of alchemy, and you can find evidence that the elite are knowledgable with the occult since so many are freemasons. Just be careful what you take in, things are deceiving.


----------



## JitteryJack

The Illuminati cult is one that operates to manipulate the human conciousness, as such it cannot be proven by physical means. Even if you found the people involved in the Illuminati, it would be like trying to prove someone killed someone else in a dream, there wouldn't be any evidence.

It's a force of misused power and intellect on a level many cannot understand or comprehend, they use occult and masonic symbolism and hidden messages to project their influence over the mass public.

Watch the first 20-30mins of this for more explanation into how the Illuminati works through symbolism;






Here are some more names of the pieces of the puzzle for your brains to chomp on.

*Bilderberg Group, Eugenics, Bohemian Grove, Skull and Bones, New World Order, The Evolution Hoax*

The rabbit hole is deep, people!


----------



## Kiruna

The illuminati is bull**** most likely. I however do find it likely that there is a group of people behind (for example) Obama, and that they are making the real decisions.

Anyone notice how it doesn't seem to matter if you go democratic or republican? Because the red pill and the blue pill are made by the same people.


----------



## JitteryJack

Kiruna said:


> The illuminati is bull**** most likely. I however do find it likely that there is a group of people behind (for example) Obama, and that they are making the real decisions.
> 
> Anyone notice how it doesn't seem to matter if you go democratic or republican? Because the red pill and the blue pill are made by the same people.


Yep. Try the Rothschilds or Rockerfellers.

"Give me control over a nations currency, and I care not who makes its laws." ~Baron M.A. Rothschild


----------



## frankfrisi

Not gonna lie.. my paranoia got me very deep into all this stuff. I gotta say, the evidence is astounding. Pics like this won't convince anyone, sure, but there have been so many coincidences in recent history that it's worrying. Whatever is happening with Israel and the US right now is downright scary.










It also really doesn't help that 2 of the 3 videos in the OP were deleted.


----------



## frankfrisi

JitteryJack said:


> Yep. Try the Rothschilds or Rockerfellers.
> 
> "Give me control over a nations currency, and I care not who makes its laws." ~Baron M.A. Rothschild


From their own website:
"We have been at the centre of the world's financial markets for more than 200 years."
They are estimated to have or at least have had around 500 TRILLION dollars.

Whatever you believe, it's ridiculous how you hear so little about the family that made Israel possible, decided the outcome of the Napoleonic war, and has been so economically active in recent history.


----------



## JitteryJack

Exactly, they've been able to operate in secret for thousands of years, it's the same corrupt power with different names through-out the ages.

You know, I used to think David Icke was completely bonkers a few years ago, but the more I listen to him the more of what he says starts to make sense (bar the reptilian talk). He has a very unique perspective on life, that's no secret, and he was absolutely ridiculed when he first opened up to his views on reality, but now there's thousands of people and increasing quickly in numbers listening to and following him.

Is the monetary system beneficial to mankind? Do material objects actually give us true fulfilment? Do the powers that be have our best interests at heart? Think there might be a bit more to life than that repetitive cycle of daily routine?

I was asking those sort of questions and more to myself for a long time, so I started turning off the TV and stopped my mind from racing, stopped all the intrusive thoughts and sounds, just took a step back from everything, disconnecting from all the preconceived ideas that have been drilled into my head all my life.

Let me just say, it's been quite a liberation, just a feeling of taking control. Making some sense out of the madness of life.

This is one of my favourite talks from Icke;


----------



## Pierre1

its fake its dumb


----------



## Bedouin

Real/Fake? Scary?
Don't care.
I'm pretty confident that it's blown way out of proportion, and the fact that this Illuminati theory is so grounded in religion makes me doubt it even further.

There is, however, a real menace to our society. One that's staring us right in the face but they've led us so far down the garden path that it's nigh impossible to see the truth. We're encased in one huge lie and to break free of that is true freedom, or at least the start of.





Or a longer, more detailed view of the situation: 




Hey, I'm very sorry that it's all so depressing; but hey good to get these perspectives at least at some point. It's not a message you'll hear very often and it might just change your views a little, for the better. I'd love to hear what you lot think.


----------



## JitteryJack

Bedouin said:


> Real/Fake? Scary?
> Don't care.
> I'm pretty confident that it's blown way out of proportion, and the fact that this Illuminati theory is so grounded in religion makes me doubt it even further.
> 
> There is, however, a real menace to our society. One that's staring us right in the face but they've led us so far down the garden path that it's nigh impossible to see the truth. We're encased in one huge lie and to break free of that is true freedom, or at least the start of.


This.

Religion and things like the Illuminati are all just a game of putting people in a certain frame of mind, and usually ones that thrive on fear and guilt. They're just preconceived ideas that shroud real truth.

Buddha once quoted "The mind is everything. What you think you become." - The people that created religion and other systems of enslavement use this knowledge to their advantage.


----------



## frankfrisi

Bedouin said:


> Real/Fake? Scary?
> Don't care.
> I'm pretty confident that it's blown way out of proportion, and the fact that this Illuminati theory is so grounded in religion makes me doubt it even further.
> 
> There is, however, a real menace to our society. One that's staring us right in the face but they've led us so far down the garden path that it's nigh impossible to see the truth. We're encased in one huge lie and to break free of that is true freedom, or at least the start of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or a longer, more detailed view of the situation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm very sorry that it's all so depressing; but hey good to get these perspectives at least at some point. It's not a message you'll hear very often and it might just change your views a little, for the better. I'd love to hear what you lot think.


It's pretty obvious why I do it. It would be damn exciting if something big happened. It's a scary thought that I want something big and world changing to happen but it's just me seeking easy excitement that I can't get anywhere else.

Things are bad. The 300 richest own as much as the 3.000.000.000 poorest and all the little exclusive meetings that are held to "solve our economy" (that they ruined) are undeniable proof of that. I do not, however, believe there is some ancient god-like group of sun-worshipers behind it. It's just human ego as usual.


----------



## JitteryJack

It's strange, life seems to be getting better for many people with the advancement in technology, science and medicines, but it just feels like there's a very slow process of getting people out of poverty.

I'm really not sure how it's going to pan out in the next 10-20 years. I don't think we've felt the full squeeze of the elite's yet, I guess they'll keep going till we hit another great depression, or world war - Though I am quite pessimistic, it might get better.

Relevant -


----------



## Unnecessary

I don't think they're real. If any secret society exists I'm pretty sure they'd try their best to keep it secret, they wouldn't be cool with a quintillion youtube videos "exposing" them.

And the "subliminal messages" are stupid. There isn't proof that confirms that our subconscious can perceive those subtle details. None. At all. Every study made about it concludes that it just doesn't happen.
And if we could, it wouldn't affect most people, because most people wouldn't get what all the symbolism stands for.


----------



## JitteryJack

Look at this s**t for 30 seconds, then look around the room.










Now imagine what a lifetime of TV does to your mind.


----------

